# Changer la lampe de rétro-éclairage?



## Verbo (29 Février 2004)

Salut!

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a déja changé sa lampe de rétro-éclairage sur son portable.

Car la luminosité de mon iBook a beaucoup baissé depuis un an par rapport à l'écran d'un de mes potes qui a un Ti de deux ans, laquelle est de loin meilleure et a conservé son éclat original.

Avez-vous constaté une baisse évidente de la luminosité de votre écran au fil du temps?

Est-ce que le remplacement de la lampe améliore la chose? Si oui, ça coûte cher? Et c'est facile à faire?

Merci de répondre a mes nombreuses questions!

À+


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

tu aura du mal a la changer, car c'est intégré a la dalle LCD


----------



## Oizo (29 Février 2004)

Verbo a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous constaté une baisse évidente de la luminosité de votre écran au fil du temps?



Non aucune. Mon iBook date de 2001, il a 8000 heures d'utilisation et l'écran a toujours une très bonne luminosité.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Février 2004)

Tu as Applecare? car sinon le changement de dalle va te couter cher..


----------



## Verbo (29 Février 2004)

Non, pas d'Apple Care...

J'aurais dû, car depuis un an, je n'ai que des problèmes avec cette foutue machine: changement de logicboard, mort de l'adapteur ac, et maintenant mon écran qui faiblit...

Y en a marre de ce citron!

Merci quand même pour votre aide...


----------



## vincmyl (29 Février 2004)

Je crois que c'est nécessaire vraiment Applecare. Moi je vais le prendre pour mon PWB en aout prochain, juste avant que l'année de garantie soit finie..


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

AppleCare est d'autant plus nécessaire avec un portable


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2004)

C'est ce que je pense et c'est pour cela que je vais faire l'investissement


----------

